# Thank You



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A huge thank you goes out to Chris, Jason, Dean, And Taylor. It really was great to see how you guys work those geese. Even though they could see the blinds you guys could coax them back....... I was impressed. It really is nice to be invited along on trips like that when you have kids, as Jason said on another thread, scouting time is less than optimal. Thanks again. If Jason could only flag better we would have nailed them!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks Guys!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> If Jason could only flag better we would have nailed them!!!


 :rollin: Gotta blame someone!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Dan...you gotta cut me a break...at least I remembered to take off my warm-ups this time.... :lol:

I may need to go back to flagging 101.....those geese were the judges and I must need some work....

Finally thawing out......did have some good laughs though....

Dean...turn around real slow and take that goose.....boom! Lights out :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~Arkansas Willy~ No matter what, you'll always find some one laughing in our spread..Just wish more would have come in.....Oh well.....Now onto the Bucks for this weekend. I ended up going out Sunday and getting my pheasants just about a half hour away from town. I went with a buddy I went to school with and we left @ noon, had lunch at his house. Left his house at 2:30 or 3:00ish and filled out by 5:00. I went 3 for 3 on those little things.....wish I could shoot clays like that.

Mav....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geese never land in the decoys....do they?? ARKANSAS!!! **** up!!
:rollin: God, that was worth the price of admission!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

When I was hunting up by Carrington a few years back I ran into a group of guys from Missouri.They were laughing and giving one of the other guys a hard time about arkansawing a mallard.I asked what in the heck that term ment.He said it was ground pounding the duck ,and is a well known term where they come from.They also called spoonies smilin mallards.The season aint over yet,I still have my spot for the really late season mallards and possibly some geese.Chris and mav have to be some of the toughest hunters alive!14 degrees out and mav is sleeping in his blind ans chris is wearing tennis shoes  .


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When is Mav not sleeping????? Man he kills me, he will sleep right through a borage of 24 shots with out even waking up. Thats some deeeeeeeep sleep.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tennis shoes at 14 degrees, I forgot about that one!!! I thought I was crazy to have my lightweight hunting boots on and not packs and Chris is wearin slip on tennis shoes and taking his coat off to shoot. Then all he complains about are his hands are too cold to call, meanwhile I can no longer feel my toes!!!


----------

